# No Grape Cherry Zin??



## Allen (Dec 14, 2009)

I found this recipe on the net.

Any thoughts on how this would do? The odd part (to me), is that it is made with canned fruits only, which I priced out at $5/can at the local grocery store, resulting in a recipe cost of about $115 for a 5 gallon batch:



> Cherry Zinfandel – No Zin Grapes but a GREAT Taste!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sirden1959 (Apr 22, 2010)

*cherry zin*

I seen some cherry zin at the store tonight and was wondering about it... Well I plan on making some or at least give it a try ...I will keep you posted. but I plan on using fresh cherry's,blackberry's..


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

_"Put in a large pot and add the peppercorns, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme, and wood chips. 

Add 2 cups water. Bring to a low boil and then turn off stove. Let the mixture cool to 85 degrees."_
I would not put pectic, oak or nutrient in any boil.
Sounds pricey to me
I would rather see you get some fresh zin juice and blend cherry into it.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2010)

Id get a zin kit or juice bucket and a can of Vintners Harvest Cherry wine base to make that myself.


----------



## Allen (Apr 22, 2010)

You know Tom, that's kinda what I was thinking.

This recipe was touted to be a VERY CHEAP wine recipe, but is more expensive than some kits.


----------

